# gutes rezept für zander?



## karlosito (14. Januar 2005)

ich will sonntag nen zander machen, weiss aber nich wie. deshalb such ich ein gutes rezept fürn zander. soll nix aufwendiges sein. schonma thx


----------



## Peterpan (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: gutes rezept für zander?*

Hallo 
Den Zander filetieren und braten , Salzkartoffeln dazu und Brokkoli/Spargel/Rosenkohl , je nachdem was Dir am besten schmeckt |wavey: 

Guten Appetit


----------



## Knispel (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: gutes rezept für zander?*

warum hausr du ihn denn erst tot, wenn du nicht weißt was du damit sollst....


----------



## Peterpan (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: gutes rezept für zander?*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> warum hausr du ihn denn erst tot, wenn du nicht weißt was du damit sollst....


 
Es gibt soviel gute Rezepte , aber erstmal braucht man einen Fisch dazu, vielleicht hat er deshalb beim Zander angeln angefangen, mit 51 Jahren müßte man das aber schon wissen


----------



## karlosito (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: gutes rezept für zander?*

natürlich will ich den zander essen, ansonsten hät ich ihn nich mitgenommen. ich wollt nur fragen ob jemand ein besonders schmakhaftes rezept hat.


----------



## Peterpan (14. Januar 2005)

*AW: gutes rezept für zander?*

Aus Zander kann man auch einen ganz feinen Fischtopf zaubern , aber das Rezept hab ich leider nicht, kann hier jemand weiterhelfen ?


----------



## Knispel (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: gutes rezept für zander?*

Gut , mit 51 weiß ich das auch 
filetiern, die Filet kurz anbraten, das ganze in MAGGI Meisterklasse Skndinavischer Krabben suppe gar dünsten lassen, ca. 100 g Krabben ( Granat ) dazu geben den Fisch in mundgerechte Stücke zerteilen und über Reis anrichten.....( das ganze kann man auch mit Seefisch machen )


----------



## Zanderkisser (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: gutes rezept für zander?*

Ich mach den Zander meistens als ganzer in der Röhre.Ich schuppe ihn,wasch ihn ab,beträufel ihn mit Zitronensaft,würze ihn dann mit Salz und Pfeffer,innen füll ich ihn mit Kräuter und Lauch.

Das Ganze in die Röhre,gelegentlich mit etwas Butterflocken belegen (oder so)
Dazu gibt´s meistens immer Reis und ne Weiswein-Champignon-soße.
Is auch optisch ne absolute Wucht.Ich stell demnächst mal Bilder dazu ein.

Absolut zu empfehlen!!!!!!

Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## BigBen (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: gutes rezept für zander?*

Was mir sehr gut gefallen hat zumindest vom lesen ist das hier 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=34791&highlight=zander

Leider konnte ich schon seit langer Zeit keinen Zander mehr verhaften um es zu testen 

MfG

BigBen


----------



## Oliver03 (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: gutes rezept für zander?*

wenns schnell und einfach gehen soll, kannste ihn auch einfach nur panieren und in Butter braten!Dazu dann nen Stück Zitrone und Kartoffeln und fertig ist!

Ich mach das meistens so , da ich Zander fast nie einfriere  und meistens noch am Fangtag zu bereite!


----------



## ChristophL (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: gutes rezept für zander?*

Ich nehme immer Filets, dünste sie in der Bratfanne mit Weiswein, gehackten Zwiebeln und Butter, bissel Salz + Pfeffer und gut is.

Danach die Soße aus der Pfanne nehmen und eindicken, dann gaaaanz vorsichtig den Zander in Butter etwas anbrutzeln lassen (aber aufpassen, das verbrennt sehr leicht).

Reis o. Salzkartoffeln dazu.

mfg
Christoph


----------



## Peterpan (15. Januar 2005)

*AW: gutes rezept für zander?*

Den Fischtopf kennt wohl hier niemand ?  Sieht aus wie Kesselgulasch und ich suche das Rezept


----------

